# Je n'arrive plus à supprimer mes applications



## Ponaref (16 Août 2017)

Bonjour
Il n'y a pas longtemps j'ai fait l'accisision d'un iPhone 6 .Au par a vant j'avais le 5 que j'avais enregistré sur mon compte iCloud mais ce dernier ne marchant plus j'ai décidé de marcheter un 6 
J'avais déjà allumé le téléphone sans mon compte iCloud et j'arrivais à désinstaller des applications mais après l'avoir  synchronisé l'iPhone avec mon compte iCloud et la je n'arrive plus à les dessnstaler 
Encore aujourd'hui je suis dans l'impasse alors j'espère que vous trouverez solution à mon problème je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2017)

Bonjour, 

quel rapport avec votre compte iCloud et vos applications ? 
que n'arrivez vous pas a supprimer ?


----------



## Ponaref (16 Août 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> quel rapport avec votre compte iCloud et vos applications ?
> que n'arrivez vous pas a supprimer ?


Je pense que c'est à cause de mon compte iCloud car j'avais déjà allumer mon iPhone sans mon compte iCloud et la j'arrivais à supprimer les applications et quand je parle d'application je parle de toute les applications qui son paussible à désinstaller


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2017)

essayez de désactiver votre sauvegarde iCloud et de supprimer vos applications


----------

